# Anyone ever run Mast with Deca?



## 63Vette (Aug 11, 2012)

Have any of you guys run a cycle of Mast, Test, Deca? If so what kind of results did you get?


----------



## Hard2Gain (Aug 11, 2012)

I did run them together last winter. I was very happy with the results. Not a huge deca fan myself but mast made it a hell of a lot better. Especially when it came to the sexual side effects, mast totally counteracted the normal deca dick.

I'd really like to see a mast P/NPP blend. 100mg/ml of each. Sounds like a hell of a cycle to me!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2012)

Masteron... I put that shit on everything

Go for it! Sounds legit.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 11, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I did run them together last winter. I was very happy with the results. Not a huge deca fan myself but mast made it a hell of a lot better. Especially when it came to the sexual side effects, mast totally counteracted the normal deca dick.
> 
> I'd really like to see a mast P/NPP blend. 100mg/ml of each. Sounds like a hell of a cycle to me!



I will use the mast for my AI and to help with the deca dick and the deca will help keep the mast from drying out my joints... or at least that is the plan lol... I have never run the together before but Mast is becoming a favorite and I am using it more and more these days.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 11, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Have any of you guys run a cycle of Mast, Test, Deca? If so what kind of results did you get?



mast has good synegry with deca


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 11, 2012)

any of you guys get aggression on mast ?


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my next cycle - test/deca/mast. 

Right now i've just started a test/mast cycle and im on week two. I intend to bridge the two cycles with some TRT doses and looking forward to trying out deca. I've done tren before, so it will be interesting to see how deca compares.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> any of you guys get aggression on mast ?



Not me. I feel on top of the world. Best workouts I've ever had. You have energy n hard-ons for days...never want to leave the gym


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Not me. I feel on top of the world. Best workouts I've ever had. You have energy n hard-ons for days...never want to leave the gym



^^^^^ x2 ^^^^^


----------



## Hard2Gain (Aug 12, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> any of you guys get aggression on mast ?



I actually have felt this but I tend to be very mild tempered so it never caused any problems. 

Now the aggression I do have problems with on mast is the sexual aggression. Never came so close to fucking a fat chick in my life! lol


----------



## chicken wing (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm on test e 600 deca 400 week 4 . Thought about adding mast but not sure of the dose


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I did run them together last winter. I was very happy with the results. Not a huge deca fan myself but mast made it a hell of a lot better. Especially when it came to the sexual side effects, mast totally counteracted the normal deca dick.
> 
> I'd really like to see a mast P/NPP blend. 100mg/ml of each. Sounds like a hell of a cycle to me!



Guess what I did last night? I pinned a 50/50 mix of NPP/DECA ... lol so far so good no pip and no knots... I was thinking if this was good would start pinning the blend at 60/40 (npp/deca)first week, 50/50 second week, 40 /60 third, 30/70 fourth and all deca 5-20. I am running a combined 500mg a week until it is all deca and then I will be running deca at 550. I don't have to do this since I have both short and long esters but I wanted to try it since I have never run the combo and see...  I'll be my huckleberry ;-) lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is going to be my next cycle 600 mgs tpp/510 mgs npp/ 400 mgs mast p every week. Going to do 12 weeks, maybe only do the mast for the last 6 weeks


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> This is going to be my next cycle 600 mgs tpp/510 mgs npp/ 400 mgs mast p every week. Going to do 12 weeks, maybe only do the mast for the last 6 weeks



Love it bro! Throw in that Mastp @ 400 mg/wk and you will have a banging cycle I suspect .... I will let you know because that's pretty much what I am doing. I will run proviron and caber with it so 'no deca dick for mwah'!!!


----------



## HH (Aug 12, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Love it bro! Throw in that Mastp @ 400 mg/wk and you will have a banging cycle I suspect .... I will let you know because that's pretty much what I am doing. I will run proviron and caber with it so 'no deca dick for mwah'!!!



keep us posted on this


----------



## Jada (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm also looking forward to adding mast on my next cycle at 400mg


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

well im running it now,i missed 2 weeks of injections,but i cant wait for the results,horny as a mfer lol,im running test c 750,Deca 600 and masteron 500 and in the gym,which i just got back into after my sickness,im so damn aggressive,its awesome,and i will prolly run the masteron while on my trt dose after this cycle i love it so much


----------



## bigmike33 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bullseye my mastron was so good I only did 200 mgs bc I had a hard on everywhere I went.. Lol. You will love it ..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

bigmike33 said:


> Bullseye my mastron was so good I only did 200 mgs bc I had a hard on everywhere I went.. Lol. You will love it ..



i think im gonna drop mine down a little and not waste it


----------

